# Cho em hỏi về bình đựng nước này có đựng nước nóng được ko?



## hungtkss (14/3/22)

Em tính mua mấy bình nước để đựng trà nóng mang theo vô công ty dùng, mà không biết dùng mấy loại này có bỏ nước nóng vô được không sợ nó nứt á. Mọi người cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm với ạ
Top 10 bình nước thủy tinh đẹp nhất năm 2022


----------



## lethihanh1991 (15/3/22)

CHỈ MẤT 5 GIÂY - CON TRUY CẬP TRANG NÀO LÀ BỐ MẸ THẤY
Phần mềm VAPU với khả năng chụp màn hình và báo cáo ngay với bố mẹ - CHỈ SAU 5 GI Y khi con vào mạng Internet 
—
Bố mẹ bận đi vắng, đi làm cả ngày, không thể kiểm soát được thời gian con truy cập mạng Internet. Nỗi lo lắng sợ con nghiện chơi game, sử dụng mạng sai trái và sa đà vào các nội dung không lành mạnh khiến bố mẹ không yên 
*



*
Phần Mềm Chặn Web Đen, Chặn Game VAPU được phát triển bởi công ty công nghệ VTEC Việt Nam, có thể giải quyết được hoàn toàn nỗi lo của bố mẹ:
 Chụp màn hình và báo cáo tức thì qua Email bố mẹ về trang web con đang truy cập
 Tự động cập nhật và chặn các trang web đen, đường link độc hại
 Cho phép bố mẹ chặn các đường link game online, mạng xã hội
 Chặn theo giờ, theo khung thời gian linh hoạt
 Tính năng chặn web offline tải xuống máy tính
Phần mềm có giá chỉ #500k/năm, tương đương với 42k/tháng, giao diện dễ sử dụng, các tính năng được cập nhật liên tục, đội ngũ hỗ trợ 24/7…
GÓI DỊCH VỤ BẢO ĐẢM LỢI ÍCH CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG:
 ✔ Dùng thử FULL chức năng miễn phí
 ✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7
 ✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu bố mẹ không hài lòng về sản phẩm
𝐂𝐀𝐌 𝐊𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐇𝐎𝐀̀𝐍 𝐓𝐈𝐄̂̀𝐍 𝐍𝐄̂́𝐔 𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐀̀𝐈 𝐋𝐎̀𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐄̂̀ 𝐒𝐀̉𝐍 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̉𝐌
Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!
Website: vapu.com.vn
 Hotline: *Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978*


----------



## hungtkss (15/3/22)

lethihanh1991 nói:


> CHỈ MẤT 5 GIÂY - CON TRUY CẬP TRANG NÀO LÀ BỐ MẸ THẤY
> Phần mềm VAPU với khả năng chụp màn hình và báo cáo ngay với bố mẹ - CHỈ SAU 5 GI Y khi con vào mạng Internet
> —
> Bố mẹ bận đi vắng, đi làm cả ngày, không thể kiểm soát được thời gian con truy cập mạng Internet. Nỗi lo lắng sợ con nghiện chơi game, sử dụng mạng sai trái và sa đà vào các nội dung không lành mạnh khiến bố mẹ không yên
> ...


trả lời gì kì vậy


----------

